# MAC powder recs for C4 Face and Body complexion? (cross post from Recommendations board)



## solarkitty (Jul 25, 2011)

*MAC powder recs for C4 Face and Body complexion? (cross post from Recommendations board)*

Hi,

  	In the past I used Select Sheer loose and pressed powder in NC40 and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder compact in Medium Dark.
  	Now these shades are a touch too dark/tan for me. I am a C4 in Face and Body and a Warm Natural in Bobbi Brown's foundation stick.

  	I was thinking of buying the MSFN in Medium Plus because I heard Medium might be too light/pink. I also want a new Select Sheer and wondered if the NC35 would be much lighter than the NC40 - I don't want to look ashy.

  	My undertones are neutral-slightly-warm.

  	Thanks in advance.


----------

